
Show HN: Community Curated Content Library for Learning - firatcan
https://www.fluffzy.com/
======
firatcan
Hey Everyone,

This is our new project that we changed from old one. This is a community
curated content library for finding best articles, blog posts and videos to
make internet better for learning without fluff!

We hated fluff content, they are time wasting and hard escape with
conventional ways

Search entire library of community curated content and get personilised result
according to your past activity.

You can rate each content on Jooseph and manipulate your own search results

You can collect your favorite articles, videos and more into your online
library all around the web.

You can share and discover collections for learning.

I want to prove that it's ready. So, here's a demo:
[https://imgur.com/a/M5h1x4T](https://imgur.com/a/M5h1x4T)

